# Mind Body Connection



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I ran across some information yesterday and today when I was researching something that I thought might apply here if anyone was interested. It all goes back to the Mind Body Connection and I realized it applied to me and my Thyroid and when I "came down with it" for lack of a better word.

It started out with the books by John Sarno: Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body Connection and then that led me to his other book, The Mindbody Prescription: Healing the Body, Healing the Pain. They are based on *Tension Myositis **Syndrome *which led me to their Wiki page. 

Now it's not just all about back pain but any symptom that you deal with on an ongoing basis every day. Anyway, the Wiki page led me to this Practitioner page and some worksheets that I thought might be helpful.

Because the Howard Schubiner MD Practitioner page talks a lot about dealing with Fibromyalgia and IBS and pain like that, not just back pain. And those are the worksheets for that, if you want to look at what's in your past, or present, as the case may be.

I've been thinking about going into therapy and these 2 worksheets look like a good jumping off point or just a Journaling exercise to get started on.

I was diagnosed with my Thyroid condition right after I was married. Interesting, no? It's in the throat Chakra and I don't think it's any coincidence.


----------

